# 10" Cast iron storm Tie-In



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

Here are some pictures from today. We finished up this 10" storm connection on the 45 story highrise I am working at, bringing the middle in. A big void prevented us from doing this a year ago. 

The first picture shows the live storm that we connect to. That was fun...
Second picture of the Genie lift used to bring up the pipe to our hangers.
Third shows a branch catching a 3" planter drain.
Fourth shows me on the demo saw making our putt piece cut.
Fifth is a shot of the 12" sewer main collecting the various branches of vertical sewer stacks for the highrise. Now that was cool to be apart of that! I did the hangers with a rotary laser and string line. Setting those fittings take patience and a square eye!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

10" no-hub!? Still impressive looking job.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Good solid work. Hangers placement is good, rods are plumb. 

Only advice, when cutting with that cutoff saw, watch your back foot. If you square up to the pipe, you'll get a straighter cut with less concentration, and that back boot won't take all those sparks. 

You'll notice your boot laces will rip faster if you keep that foot there... Or just carry spare laces in your box.

My 2 cents.


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> 10" no-hub!? Still impressive looking job.





Flyout95 said:


> Good solid work. Hangers placement is good, rods are plumb.
> 
> Only advice, when cutting with that cutoff saw, watch your back foot. If you square up to the pipe, you'll get a straighter cut with less concentration, and that back boot won't take all those sparks.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the thumbs up!

Solid advice Flyout95, thank you.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> Good solid work. Hangers placement is good, rods are plumb.
> 
> Only advice, when cutting with that cutoff saw, watch your back foot. If you square up to the pipe, you'll get a straighter cut with less concentration, and that back boot won't take all those sparks.
> 
> ...


We never cut cast iron with a cutoff saw, is that how you cut it ?


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

justme said:


> We never cut cast iron with a cutoff saw, is that how you cut it ?


10" and above is how how I have learned to do it so far, Ill snap anything 6" and under. 8" with the demo saw as well, unless we have some ratchet snaps with a long enough chain.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

justme said:


> We never cut cast iron with a cutoff saw, is that how you cut it ?



It depends, no hub we will use a cut off on larger pipe... 

Hub we use snappers.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I've installed 15" hub cast iron and we used a pair of ridgid ratchet cutters on it. Now when I was working on a 4 story hotel and we had green green helpers they bought chop saws for the 2" and 3" because the damn helpers couldn't learn quick enough how to use snap cutters.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

gasket said:


> Here are some pictures from today. We finished up this 10" storm connection on the 45 story highrise I am working at, bringing the middle in. A big void prevented us from doing this a year ago.
> 
> The first picture shows the live storm that we connect to. That was fun...
> Second picture of the Genie lift used to bring up the pipe to our hangers.
> ...


You have a lot of faith in that duct jack


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## gasket (Sep 6, 2012)

plumberN8 said:


> You have a lot of faith in that duct jack


It has not let us down yet, and we used it for our 12" CI waste main.


----------

